# A couple questions and Dat Nice Pill



## itismethebee (Sep 4, 2017)

I starts 5 days ago on a 14 day cycle
Day 1: 250mgs
Day2:250mgs
Day3: 500mgs
Day 4: 500mg
Day 5 (Today) : took 250 but taking the other soon.
I didn't lose one LB but I got a bit more definition and I can see a bit more of my viens (a little vascular)
I was thinking water retention but im not sure. 
When are results expected ? or major ones at least 
Also yes, it is real and I fired test and I sweat like a pig.


----------



## snake (Sep 5, 2017)

Ummm.... what the heck are you talking about?


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 5, 2017)

snake said:


> Ummm.... what the heck are you talking about?


DNP lol Dat Nice Pill hahaha


----------



## knightmare999 (Sep 5, 2017)

Water has weight, so if you drop water you should drop pounds.
I haven't taken dnp, but if your temperature is elevated I would assume your veins pop more in your body's effort to cool down (think of vascularity in a cold pool versus a warm bath).


----------



## itismethebee (Sep 5, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> Water has weight, so if you drop water you should drop pounds.
> I haven't taken dnp, but if your temperature is elevated I would assume your veins pop more in your body's effort to cool down (think of vascularity in a cold pool versus a warm bath).


Good, info. I think this shit should show results tomorrow, days is supposed to be peak levels of DNP in the
 body on my current dose


----------



## stonetag (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh, I get it 'Dat' is 'that', that's cool!


----------

